# derniere hesitation: ibook/powerbook...



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

bonjour

 je viens de decouvrir que pour le meme budget, je pouvais avoir:

 - un ibook 12" + 1 Go de RAM

 - un pbook 15"


 sachant que la carte video de l'ibook est pas terrible...
 mais qu'avoir 1 Go de RAM apporterait un bon confort (a verifier ?)

 et que d'un autre cote, le pbook 15" a 2 slots de RAM (ce qui me permettrait plus tard d'acheter 2*512) et que sa carte video est un poil meilleure..


 que feriez vous ?


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (16 Décembre 2004)

elle te coute combien ta barrete de ram Oo ?????


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

300 euros


----------



## drs (16 Décembre 2004)

salut

oui oui oui je confirme, les barettes 1go coutent une fortune!!!

En fait, ton problème vient surtout de la carte vidéo.
Pour ma part, j'utilise mon ibook comme ordi principal: bureautique, internet, création de sites, retouche d'image, musique en double ecran, video et la carte video me convient parfaitement.
Pas de problèmes d'affichage.

Par contre, je ne suis pas un adepte du 12". Ultra portable, certes, mais le 800x600 très peu pour moi.

Et alors pourquoi pas un ibook 14' avec 1GO? 

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

parce que j'ai le choix d'aller chercher mon powerbook 15" directement aux etats unis ou rester tranquilement chez moi et commander l'ibook 12" avec -10% de remise sur le store francais


 perso, l'ibook 14" est trop volumineux compare au 12" ou un pwbook 15"


 par ailleurs, savais tu que tu pouvais aller vers de plus hautes resol meme avec ton 12" et que tu n'es pas limite a 1024*768


----------



## borghy (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi , à ta place , j'hésiterais pas une seconde , je foncerais sur le powerbook...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

parce que ca me ferait 1 Go de RAM qd meme, c'est confortable...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Va pour le powerbook, il est bien mieux, et commande le directement avec une barette de 512 Mo, comme ca, tu n'aura plus par la suite qu'a rajouter une barette de 512, et ce sera bon.
 Enfin c'est un conseil, car d'avoir 512Mo en 2 x 256, ca veut dire acheter 2 barrettes de 512 pour passer a 1Go.
 En tout cas, c'est ce que je conseille généralement, et ca a l'air de satisfaire tout mes amis.

 Mais va pour le PB, il est mieux, plus beau, et surtout plus puissant.
 la ram arrivera après.
 Mais le bus de l'ibook n'est pas aussi puissant que celui du PB


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

j'ai lu le topic ibook/pwbook 

 apparemment, les pwbook chauffent pas mal par rapport au ibook


----------



## borghy (16 Décembre 2004)

Peut-ètre , mais je connais encore personne qui s'est imolé à cause de son powerbook.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

lol

  ok 

 bon allez, j'arrete de vous embeter, y a plus qu'a attendre les sous et zou...


----------



## Noizy (16 Décembre 2004)

Concernant l'imolation par Pbook je crois avoir lu il n'y a pas longtemps, que apple avait été obligée de retiré du marché une série de Pbook qui avait tendance à prendre feu!!   :rateau:
Cependant, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Pbook et je ne l'échangerai pour rien au monde (sauf peut-être contre un PBook G5.  :love:


----------



## drs (16 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> par ailleurs, savais tu que tu pouvais aller vers de plus hautes resol meme avec ton 12" et que tu n'es pas limite a 1024*768



non je savais pas ca. Pour moi l'ibook 14" est limité à 1024x768 et le 12" à 800x600. C'est quoi l'astuce?

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

le patch screen spanning doctor

 hautes resol, dual screen avec un ecran externe...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Franchement, je suis utilisateur de PowerBook, et franchement, je ne considère pas qu'il chauffe bcp. Et je ne m'en plains pas du tout.
 Franchement, si tu compare l'utilisation du PB au sommet d'un volcan, et l'utilisation de l'ibook au somment du Mont Blanc, la, c'est vrai qu'il y'a une différence.

 enfin bon


----------



## drs (16 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> le patch screen spanning doctor
> 
> hautes resol, dual screen avec un ecran externe...



Je l'ai passé depuis que j'ai mon ibook pour avoir le dual screen, mais ma résolution maximale est de 1024x768.

Alex


----------



## woulf (16 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je suis utilisateur de PowerBook, et franchement, je ne considère pas qu'il chauffe bcp. Et je ne m'en plains pas du tout.
> Franchement, si tu compare l'utilisation du PB au sommet d'un volcan, et l'utilisation de l'ibook au somment du Mont Blanc, la, c'est vrai qu'il y'a une différence.
> 
> enfin bon





le 17 chauffe moins qu'un 15, qui chauffe moins qu'un 12.
Sur les genoux on finit par le sentir, le 12, étant précisé que les premières révisions chauffaient plus que les plus récentes.

Un ibook doit chauffer autant, mais le plastique isole mieux de la chaleur, voilà


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> le 17 chauffe moins qu'un 15, qui chauffe moins qu'un 12.
> Sur les genoux on finit par le sentir, le 12, étant précisé que les premières révisions chauffaient plus que les plus récentes.
> 
> Un ibook doit chauffer autant, mais le plastique isole mieux de la chaleur, voilà


 C'est un détail que je n'avais pas en ma possession, et j'utilise que très rarement le 15" d'un ami, donc je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de m'apercevoir qu'il chauffait plus.

 M'enfin bon, on ne peut pas dire que les PowerBook chauffe tant que ca.

 Je veux bien qu'on me dise qu'on préfère prendre un iBook a cause du prix du PowerBook, mais pas a cause de la chaleur.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> le 17 chauffe moins qu'un 15, qui chauffe moins qu'un 12.
> Sur les genoux on finit par le sentir, le 12, étant précisé que les premières révisions chauffaient plus que les plus récentes.
> 
> Un ibook doit chauffer autant, mais le plastique isole mieux de la chaleur, voilà


 
 oki merci pour l'info  (au fait mes excuses pour tout a l'heure)

 c'est bon a savoir ca


----------



## woulf (16 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> C'est un détail que je n'avais pas en ma possession, et j'utilise que très rarement le 15" d'un ami, donc je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de m'apercevoir qu'il chauffait plus.
> 
> M'enfin bon, on ne peut pas dire que les PowerBook chauffe tant que ca.
> 
> Je veux bien qu'on me dise qu'on préfère prendre un iBook a cause du prix du PowerBook, mais pas a cause de la chaleur.



C'est clair qu'on se brûle pas avec 
Les powerbook 12 867mhz chauffaient horriblement au début, surtout coté repose poignet gauche, à tel point qu'il devenait inutilisable chez certains; lors d'une mise à jour système, pour remédier à ce problème, la température de déclenchement du ventilo a été abaissée, ce qui a eu pour effet de le faire couiner beaucoup plus 

Mais depuis les 1ghz et les 1,33, il n'y a plus ce problème, fort heureusement; donc oui à l'époque on pouvait sérieusement hésiter, pour un 12, mais aujourd'hui, nous sommes bien d'accord, ce n'est pas un critère déterminant.

Cela dit quand je compare ibook 12 G4 800 et alu 12 1,33, l'alu dégage quand même plus de chaleur, mais la différence me semble négligeable; après c'est les goûts et les couleurs, y'en a bien qui ne supportent pas le bruit -normal- de l'imac G5 et d'autres qui ne l'entendent même pas...

si tu as l'occasion, testes un powerbook 12 (propose un échange - temporaire -, je suis sûr que tu auras plein de candidats  ), sur tes genoux, on sent quand même la chaleur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

je rebosse la semaine prochaine a la fnac, je passerai du temps a l'espace mac

 ouais, j'avais lu un article sur un powerbook titanium sur lequel ils avaient fait cuire un oeuf...

 bon, merci en tt cas


----------



## Sim (16 Décembre 2004)

Une autre chose importante: la qualité de l'ecran.
En effet pour avoir les deux modèle a la maison l'écran de l'iBook fait pale figure a coté du powerBook.
Sans parler des difference de connectique, de la carte video, etc....

Attention, probable revision des AluBook en Janvier!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

tu peux m'en dire plus sur les 2 ecrans ?


 oui, je sais, j'attends l'update pour acheter

 apparemment ce serait soit le 8 soit le 10 jour du macworld


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Ben attends la révision des PowerBook, et tu sera pleinement satisfait.
 En tout cas, moi j'ai un PB et j'en suis ravi.


----------



## Sim (16 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tu peux m'en dire plus sur les 2 ecrans ?
> 
> 
> Il y a une grosse (énorme) difference entre les deux:
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

oui merci


 je pensais a l'origine que les 2 ecrans etaient similaires

 mais c'est clair qu'il faut bien qqch qui justifie la difference de prix et c'est pas l'alu seul...


----------



## Sim (16 Décembre 2004)

Malgrès tout (et sans vouloir t'enbrouiller) les iBook sont a mon sens de très bonnes machines, robustes, puissantes, design et correspondent a ce qu'est un Mac pour moi.


Averti nous quand tu aura fait ton choix


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

ouais je sais, je suis un peu chiant depuis qq jours


 mais qd on va bientot depenser entre 1200 et 1800 euros, on essaie de faire le bon choix


----------



## Sim (17 Décembre 2004)

j'ai oublié de parler de l' autonomie: le powerbook va se coucher beaucoup plus tot que l'iBook

Ok je sors


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (17 Décembre 2004)

borghy a dit:
			
		

> Peut-ètre , mais je connais encore personne qui s'est imolé à cause de son powerbook.



(c plus d'actualité) MAIS JE SUIS MORT DE RIRE


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (17 Décembre 2004)

Sim a dit:
			
		

> enzo0511 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sim (17 Décembre 2004)

tu a certainement plein d'autres reflexions aussi constructives que celles çi  

alors vas y, fait toi plaisir


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2004)

Et moi je peux ?


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

moi je te recommande l'ibook sans aucune réticence. Pas seulement parceque j'en ai un, mais parceque j'ai aussi beaucoup hésité comme toi avans son achat entre l'ibook et le powerbook. 
Actuellement, je trouve que la PB ne présente aucun avantage par rapport à l'ibook ou en tout cas de tres maigres...

Premierement: l'autonomie: je tient 6h sur la batterie de mon ibook en utilisation bureautique. 
Ensuite, les nouveaux ibook ont désormais un proc à 1.2ghz contre 1.33ghz(PB): la difference est donc faible, tu en conviendra et surtout tu ne la verra pas. 
De plus comme sur le powerbook tu as désormais l'airport intégré et pour 49 euros tu peux rajouter le BT. De meme quant au disque dur, tu peux egalement le porter a 60 go et ainsi le mettre au meme niveau que le PB.
Quant à l'écran, si certains emettent des doutes quant à la possibilité de regarder un DVD a plusieurs sur un ibook, mon avis est que c'est faux, puisque je le fais regulierement et que pour avoir comparé avec un PB 12", on n'y voit pas de différence.
Enfin, l'ibook est tres solide et ne craint pas le voyage.

Tu me dira que sur la pb il y a une prise mini DVI mais est ce bien utile? 
enfin la possibilité du superdrive? franchement pas grand interet quand tu vois que celui livré est un 4x non double couche alors que les standards actuels sont du 16x double couche: prefere un graveur externe. ah oui le bus est un peu superieur dans la PB mais franchement je doute que tu fasse la difference de puissance entre les deux machines...

Alors il est claire que pour moi il est préferable de prendre un ibook qui offre tout autant de possibilités pour quand meme 600 euros de moins meme avec les options que je t'ai proposé sur l'ibook.  
bon choix!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

salut

 le superdrive n'a aucun interet pour moi

 car j'envisage d'acheter un graveur DL a mettre en externe et puis je suis pas presse vu que les normes vont encore changer debut 2005 avec de nouveaux modeles, de nouvelles vitesses

 j'ai ete l'un des premiers a acheter un graveur DVD+/-R 4x et 2 semaines apres sortaient les 8x...bref...

 en fait, ce qui n'est pas negligeable c'est la RAM

 pour ibook: 1 slot et 1 Go = 300¤

 alors que pbook: 2 slots que je pourrais faire evoluer comme je veux a commencer par degager la barrette d'origine et mettre d'office une barrette de 512 qui coute 100¤

 en plus, la carte graphique est bien meilleure que cette daube de ati 9200

 et dieu sait ce que nous reserve l'update

 ca se joue surtout sur ces 2 arguments
 a part ca, j'en conviens avec toi que la difference actuelle est minime

 mais l'update va surement creer un leger fosse

 en fait, je pense que je me suis pris trop tot dans ma prise de tete, j'aurai du attendre l'update pour poster mais c'est vrai que l'avis des mac users est important, c'est bien d'avoir le feedback de ceux qui ont deja le matos

 merci en tt cas


----------



## Pomme (17 Décembre 2004)

Enzo, si tu n'ais pas deux,trois semaines près,le meilleur choix serait peut-être d'attendre la revision des powerbook qui ne devrait vraiment plus tarder maintenant...on parle beaucoup du 5 Janvier,cela reste à confirmer bien sur!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

oui c'est ce que j'avais prevu


----------



## FredericB (18 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> le superdrive n'a aucun interet pour moi
> 
> ...


 Tes arguments sont partialement vrai. 

 Pour la RAM, je te rassure, même en commençant avec une extension de 512MB, l'iBook ne rame absolument pas. Cela laisse ENCORE 768 MB de mémoire et c'est largement suffisant. Si tu te rends compte plus tard que tu as besoin de plus de RAM, alors à ce moment tu changes ta barette 512MB par 1GB (qui va encore baisser de prix).

 Concernant la carte graphique, je n'ai jamais été limité par la carte graphique de mon iBook. Seul la résolution maximale me fait un peu chier actuellement. Les applications ouvrent de plus en plus de fenêtres et une résolution supérieure serai la bienvenue. Mais le surcout d'un PB ne m'a pas convaincu. J'attends que les prochains iBook intégrent un autre écran, ce qui va venir de toute façon.

 Et concernant les 2 slots de ton PB, cela tient aussi partialement comme argument car il vaut toujours mieux mettre deux barettes identiques et du même constructeur. Rien ne te garantit que la même barette de 512MB sera toujours disponible dans quelque temps.

 Voici et bon courage pour ton choix. Tu devrais plutot faire une liste en plaçant les pours et les contres avec ce qui a vraiment de l'importance. Cela aide généralement à effectuer un choix.

 A+
 Frédéric


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

je me les tate et j'y pense tous les jours

 au bout d'un moment, ca devient chiant, tout ca pour une histoire d'argent...

 ce que je gagnerai avec l'ibook serait injecte dans un ecran LCD...


 ah si j'etais riche :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2004)

Ah moi aussi, si j'étais riche....

J'aimerais avoir un ecran LCD 19 pouces (pour les applications graphiques), une imprimante multifonction, une clé bluetooth, un clavier icekey, un icurve. 

Voilà c'est tout pour le moment !!!

C'est un post pour rire, juste si le père Noël passait par là. À ce qu'il parait il gère ses commandes sur Mac, juré !!

Désolé si j'ai dérangé des gens avec ce post...  
Mais c'est vrai qu'on se prendrait moins la tête si on était riche, non ?

Bon allez je m'en vais sinon on va me virer à coup de pompes....
Salut...

MamaCass


----------



## Sim (19 Décembre 2004)

ce post est très bon esprit

et tu ne derange pas grand monde a mon avis


----------

